# Volcanoes and Earthquakes



## Mike (Feb 1, 2022)

We seem to be hearing about them quite a lot lately.

Maybe because the earth is warming, the crust is expanding and things
like volcanoes and earthquakes are finding it easier, to push through the
earth's crust for volcanoes and easier for earthquakes for a similar reason,
but something is helping those disasters.

Mike.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 1, 2022)

Years from now....hopefully Many Years....Earthquakes may turn much of California into an island.  And, if the Yellowstone volcano erupts again...which is already overdue....half of the US will be devastated.  

The planet is in a constant change, and there is little that anyone can do about it.


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 1, 2022)

Our existence hangs by a thread; volcanoes, tsunamis, earthquakes, meteorites, solar flares, plagues, climate.  It always has.  We're just more aware of it now.  The biosphere is like the skin of an onion on the earth.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Feb 1, 2022)

https://www.usgs.gov/faqs/why-are-w...ormation Center,more quickly than ever before.



> The ComCat earthquake catalog contains an increasing number of earthquakes in recent years--not because there are more earthquakes, but because there are more seismic instruments and they are able to record more earthquakes.


----------



## helenbacque (Feb 1, 2022)

OR maybe Mother Earth us tired of the way we treat her planet.

You can watch earthquake activity daily at  :

https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/?extent=-86.12725,-571.64063&extent=86.07947,163.82813


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 1, 2022)

The East Coast of the North Island has frequent earthquakes from trembles to jolts. I never get use to them. It’s no wonder the East Coast is breaking off,ever so slowly.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 27, 2022)

Hawaii's Big Island gets warning as huge volcano rumbles
"Although an eruption isn’t imminent, scientists are on alert because of a recent spike in earthquakes at the volcano’s summit. Experts say it would take just a few hours for lava to reach homes closest to the volcano, which last erupted in 1984."

“Mauna Loa makes up 51% of the Hawaii Island landmass. So anywhere within that 51% could be impacted by an eruption,” said Talmadge Magno, the administrator for Hawaii County Civil Defense. “Not to panic everybody, but they have to be aware of that you live on the slopes of Mauna Loa. There’s a potential for some kind of lava disaster.”






 "Molten rock flows from Mauna Loa on March 28, 1984, near Hilo, Hawaii. (AP Photo/Ken Love, File)

*Hawaii officials are warning residents of the Big Island to prepare for the possibility that the world's largest active volcano may erupt given a recent spike in earthquakes at the summit of Mauna Loa. Scientists don't expect the volcano to erupt imminently, but officials are reminding people lava could reach some homes in just a few hours when it does."*


----------

